# Error building virtualbox-ose (4.3.10) on FreeBSD 8



## sergling (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello.

```
uname -a
FreeBSD is-billing.local 8.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 23 09:37:02 UTC 2012
```
Working package - virtualbox-ose-4.2.6.
I'm trying make the virtualbox-ose-4.3.10.

```
make config  
DBUS
GUESTADDITIONS
PYTHON
VDE
VNC
WEBSERVICE

make

tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::svga.u64HostWindowId offset=0x10d1c (68892) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::GCPhysVRAM offset=0x131bc (78268) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::Dev offset=0x13244 (78404) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::CritSect offset=0x131c4 (78276) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::StatRZMemoryRead offset=0x1349c (79004) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
```
Full log attached.

Who can help me?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 21, 2014)

sergling said:
			
		

> Full log attached.


A full log would be too large to make it through as an attachment. Please copy your log to pastebin and provide us with a link.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 21, 2014)

One more thing I just remembered, there was a fix committed to address a build problem for emulators/virtualbox-ose on 4/09/2014. You might want to try updating your local ports collection to make sure you've got the latest Makefile and retry the installation of emulators/virtualbox-ose.


----------



## sergling (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you for an answer, I set the last version of the ports. The log no large, because i did repeated start of making. Usualy i work out such problems a search, but here i ask for the help of community. I am sorry for my English.



```
===>  Building for virtualbox-ose-4.3.10
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10 && /bin/sh env.sh &&  VBOX_LIBPATH_X11=/usr/local VBOX_FREEBSD_SRC=/usr/src/sys /usr/local/bin/kmk -j4
kBuild: Pass - Build Programs
kBuild: Pass - Libraries
kBuild: Pass - DLLs
kBuild: Installing VBoxDD => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxDD.so
kBuild: Pass - Programs
kBuild: Installing vboxwebsrv => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/vboxwebsrv
kBuild: Installing webtest => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/webtest
kBuild: Pass - Other Stuff
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/testcase/tstDeviceStructSize
kBuild: Pass - Staging
kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/dtrace/lib/x86/vm.d
kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/dtrace/lib/x86/cpumctx.d
kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/dtrace/lib/x86/CPUMInternal.d
kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.3.10/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/dtrace/lib/x86/x86.d
tstDeviceStructSize: TESTING
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(uint128_t): 0x10 (16)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(int128_t): 0x10 (16)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(uint64_t): 0x8 (8)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(int64_t): 0x8 (8)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(uint32_t): 0x4 (4)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(int32_t): 0x4 (4)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(uint16_t): 0x2 (2)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(int16_t): 0x2 (2)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(uint8_t): 0x1 (1)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(int8_t): 0x1 (1)
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::svga.u64HostWindowId offset=0x10d1c (68892) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::GCPhysVRAM offset=0x131bc (78268) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::Dev offset=0x13244 (78404) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::CritSect offset=0x131c4 (78276) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: error! VGASTATE::StatRZMemoryRead offset=0x1349c (79004) expected alignment 0x8, meaning 0x4 (4) off
tstDeviceStructSize: Comparing HC and RC...
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PDMDEVINS): 0xc8 (200)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PCIDEVICE): 0x258 (600)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PCIDEVICEINT): 0xe4 (228)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PCIIOREGION): 0x18 (24)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PIIX3State): 0x258 (600)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PCIBUS): 0x684 (1668)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PCIGLOBALS): 0x930 (2352)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ICH9PCIBUS): 0x67c (1660)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ICH9PCIGLOBALS): 0x6c8 (1736)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(VGASTATE): 0x139f0 (80368)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(MouseCmdQueue): 0x14 (20)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(MouseEventQueue): 0x10c (268)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(KBDState): 0x378 (888)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(KbdKeyQ): 0x50 (80)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(KbdCmdQ): 0x14 (20)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PS2K): 0x1a0 (416)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PCNETSTATE): 0x2588 (9608)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ACPIState): 0x1430 (5168)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PICSTATE): 0x40 (64)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(DEVPIC): 0xa0 (160)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PITCHANNEL): 0x50 (80)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PITSTATE): 0x1b8 (440)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(RTCSTATE): 0x198 (408)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(APICState): 0x4dc (1244)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(APICDeviceInfo): 0x40 (64)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(IOAPIC): 0x140 (320)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(BMDMAState): 0x8 (8)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(BMDMADesc): 0x8 (8)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ATADevState): 0x238 (568)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ATATransferRequest): 0xc (12)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ATAAbortRequest): 0x2 (2)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ATARequest): 0x10 (16)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(ATACONTROLLER): 0x5f0 (1520)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PCIATAState): 0xe50 (3664)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(OHCIHUBPORT): 0x8 (8)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(OHCIROOTHUB): 0x98 (152)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(OHCI): 0x10e0 (4320)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(PARALLELPORT): 0x38 (56)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(SerialState): 0x134 (308)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(AHCIPort): 0x248 (584)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(AHCI): 0x47e0 (18400)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(EEPROM93C46): 0x94 (148)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(E1KSTATE): 0x5158 (20824)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(VBOXSCSI): 0x2c (44)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(VMMDEV): 0x2cd8 (11480)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(BUSLOGICDEVICE): 0x40 (64)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(BUSLOGIC): 0x8fc (2300)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(LSILOGICSCSI): 0x560 (1376)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(HPET): 0x1c8 (456)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(HPETTIMER): 0x40 (64)
tstDeviceStructSize: info: sizeof(HDASTATE): 0x7e0 (2016)
tstDeviceStructSize: FAILURE - 5 errors
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```


----------



## gelraen (May 17, 2014)

I'm experiencing the same issue on 10-STABLE i386, both from /usr/ports manually and in poudriere with a separate ports tree updated with portsnap. Although, I was able to build 4.3.10_1 somehow, but now I cannot rebuild it, even with default options.
I've tried looking in logs for which deps of virtualbox-ose were updated and found only libxml2, but rolling it back didn't helped.


----------



## gelraen (May 24, 2014)

Looks like it happens with X11 option disabled.


----------



## talsamon (May 25, 2014)

Really, i hate it - everytime i try to compile virtualbox there is an other error - some times it work with guestadditions , sometimes without, sometime with python, sometimes without, X11 and so on...

this time it works (for me)  with:

```
DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Debug symbols, additional logs and assertions
     GUESTADDITIONS=on: Build with Guest Additions
     MANUAL=off: Build with user manual
     NLS=on: Native Language Support
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server support
     PYTHON=on: Python bindings or support
     QT4=on: Build with QT4 Frontend
     UDPTUNNEL=off: Build with UDP tunnel support
     VDE=off: Build with VDE support
     VNC=on: Build with VNC support
     VPX=off: Use vpx for video capturing
     WEBSERVICE=off: Build Webservice
     X11=on: X11 (graphics) support
```

and

`make install clean NO_STAGE="YES"`
i'll hope it will help you - good luck


----------



## kpa (May 25, 2014)

Do not use NO_STAGE at all, you're not even supposed to know it exists because it's only for port maintainers and for the transition period when not every port supports staging. It is going to disappear as a setable variable pretty soon when all ports that have not been converted to staging are deleted (marked as deprecated first and deleted if no one steps up to maintain those ports) from the tree. After that NO_STAGE will do absolutely nothing.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-May/092166.html

Before anyone starts arguing about it, staging is now an official part of the ports(7) infrastructure and all ports are required to support it.


----------

